# bathing your puppy



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello

I was just wondering how often do you bath your dogs. Coco is 3 months old now and seems to smell really doggy. His had two baths since I've had him. Just wondering if you wash yours regularly?

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I only wash lady when she needs it. probably once a month, I don't have her on a set schedule. I washed her soon after we got her as she was a tad smelly...although she is not a smelly dog at all.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm a touch obsessed about smells, dirt, ect on my bed -they all LOVE my bed- and we got on lots of walks in not so clean areas so my crew get bathed about weekly to keep them fresh, it works fine, no coat problems from it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as you use a mild shampoo, you should be fine. Rosie has had two baths since we got her nearly six weeks ago. The first vet we saw said use baby shampoo, the next vet said use dog-specific shampoo.

We also use a spray before we groom her that makes her smell of vanilla and coconut for oooh, all of two hours.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't given Flo a bath for ages - maybe 2 months if not more. I'm finding the less I bath her the more settled her coat is. She bearly smells of anything and her coat seems to repel dirt and is really soft because of the natural oils I suppose.

Whenever I have bathed her she seems to go out of her way to find a fox poo to roll in so she can get rid of the stinky shampoo smell!! I do occasionally spray her with Bed Head Poof because it smells so nice to me (asian pears apparently though I've no idea what an asian pear is actually supposed to smell like) but when I do spray her it makes her sneeze and I'm pretty sure she hates it.

I think the bathing thing is a bit like the same theory as washing human hair. If you don't wash you hair at all it goes through a really greasy/oily/smelly stage but then once the natural oils do their job properly then the hair finally ends up beautifully soft and shiny - don't try this at home


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've hardly ever bathed Dylan, and he doesn't smell at all, but unfortunately his new passion for wallowing in every muddy puddle, ditch and stagnant pond is a nightmare  On our regular morning walk there is one that really stinks and he's in it every day. I can't bear to even have him in the car afterwards. So yesterday I had to bath him, but I can't do that every day. Today I took him somewhere else to walk, but it's a shame. I'm hoping the ditch that I photographed him in will dry up completely soon, with the warmer weather, as that's the smelliest.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I've hardly ever bathed Dylan, and he doesn't smell at all, but unfortunately his new passion for wallowing in every muddy puddle, ditch and stagnant pond is a nightmare  On our regular morning walk there is one that really stinks and he's in it every day. I can't bear to even have him in the car afterwards. So yesterday I had to bath him, but I can't do that every day. Today I took him somewhere else to walk, but it's a shame. I'm hoping the ditch that I photographed him in will dry up completely soon, with the warmer weather, as that's the smelliest.


I have same problem with Flo when we visit one of my friends. She has a 4 month GSD and I'm really keen for Flo to spend time with her so she learns how to 'deal' with a lively puppy (just in case I get another) and also so she gets to know Brook as she grows up and she has a great big GSD as a friend and isn'y so fazed by bigger dogs.

Problem is my mate has a really smelly brook that runs alongside her very large garden and the one and only time I took Flo she was straight in there, no hesitation, positively leap in with glee while Brook stood sedately on the banks watching her turn into a stinky/muddy mess. She smelt like a dirty old fish tank by the time I managed to haul her out. So for the moment no visits to my mates house allowed. We now meet up in the village and go down the green or over the fields. I don't mind 'clean' mud and simply hose Flo down without shampoo but the smell of stagnant water is not nice.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> the smell of stagnant water is not nice.


Certainly not as nice as Asian Pear


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> I think the bathing thing is a bit like the same theory as washing human hair. If you don't wash you hair at all it goes through a really greasy/oily/smelly stage but then once the natural oils do their job properly then the hair finally ends up beautifully soft and shiny - don't try this at home


I have heard of that... can't quite imagine doing it, but some people claim once you stop shampooing and let it be kind of greasy for a little while, it all balances out and they never shampoo again... Maybe go on vacation for a while as it's sorting itself out ahaha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh asian pear always my favourite !! Why do they awlays remember where the stagnant water is ... especially if you've forgotten or been distracted. Wilf does the rolling in something once he's been bathed .. they obviously dont like the "nice clean" smell. Hopefully, Helen with any luck your water will dry up so will the mud, heaven x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had to bath Inca the day we got her as she had an accident in the car on the way home. i think Delta has ad 4 or 5 baths. tomorrow will be her first haircut so she id getting one tomorrow.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder how she will turn out Hope it doesn't change her too much, as she has such lovely colouring just now. Look forward to seeing her pics.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i can't wait wait to see pics of her too!!! hope it goes better than Lady's first groming


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oohh look forward to seeing those, she'll look all grown up x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> we had to bath Inca the day we got her as she had an accident in the car on the way home. i think Delta has ad 4 or 5 baths. tomorrow will be her first haircut so she id getting one tomorrow.


Are you doing her first haircut yourself?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

woops ive hijacked a thread lol yes im doing her myself did Gypsy and Inca on monday


----------



## Wendy (Mar 11, 2011)

Our 22 week puppy Dudley absolutlely adores water and the stinkier/more stagnant the better. With two very fastidious daughters, the minute he gets home they insist on bathing him and so he ends up being washed umpteen times a week and he seems to love that too. In fact the other morning when I was in the bath he ran up and down crying because he couldn't get to me (I've taken to drying myself in the bath too as otherwise he steals my towel and runs off with it) when suddenly he took an almighty leap and landed in with me so now I have to barricade the door when I bathe as he thinks its the best sport ever!!! Don't you just love them? I can't imagine life without him. Since we brought him home on 28th Dec he has brougt us so much laughter and love and we're constantly amazed at how quickly he learns things.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahahah I can only picture it! :laugh:


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

my 8 mth old loves a bath, he jumps in before the tap is on, I only bathe him when he needs it and he goes to the groomers about every 2 mths for a bath and trim ! My other one , who is 1 1/2 is the same, altho his coat is curlier, more poodley, I use baby shampoo !!


----------

